# Shark Steaks



## Hydro Therapy 2 (Sep 11, 2008)

Teriyaki Shark Steaks

2 pounds shark steaks
1/2 cup teriyaki sauce
1 tablespoon brown sugar
1 tablespoon lemon juice
1/2 cup butter
1/2 teaspoon garlic powder
2 tablespoons lemon juice

Marinate shark steaks in mixture of teriyaki sauce, brown sugar and lemon juice for 4 to 5 hours. Remove. Mix other ingredients with marinade. Broil steaks about 4" from hot coals for 5 to 8 minutes, basting often. Turn fish and broil 5 minutes more until fish flakes.


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Oh man. Sounds mouth waterin' good.


----------



## Fish-n-Fur (Apr 2, 2009)

Do you find 1 type of shark tastier than another? The recipe sounds good, and easy enough, thanks. :thumbsup:


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Black tips are my favorite.


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Some one needs to show me.:thumbdown:


----------



## Salt4Lifer (Jun 1, 2013)

I need to go shark fishing.

Looks delicious!


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

I have black tip...lots 
Have to try this.. first go around was ok but not impressive.. I did the milk, rinse and Italian dressing trick.. Think I cooked it to long was rubbery..


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> I have black tip...lots
> Have to try this.. first go around was ok but not impressive.. I did the milk, rinse and Italian dressing trick.. Think I cooked it to long was rubbery..


Bleed and ice right away then soak them in a lemon brine mix. Always use brine, never fresh water. Freshwater destroys shark meat worse than tuna.

The brine lets the meat keep it's oils and the citric acid cuts any ammonia taste. Although I only have to do this with frozen shark, fresh blacktip is really good.


----------



## Skeeterdone (Jun 21, 2014)

What all do you use in your brine? If you don't mind me askin?


----------



## SteveCal (Jun 21, 2014)

Haven't caught my first shark.

How thick do you cut the steaks? 
Just how do you bleed the shark?
Thanks.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

Skeeterdone said:


> What all do you use in your brine? If you don't mind me askin?


Salt. I use a 6liter bowl and fill it about 3/4 with enough salt to turn the water hazy. I just use morts... Or Mortans? The blue can with the girl In the yellow rain coat. Works well. Then squeeze half a baseball size lemon in there. Cures about 2.5lbs worth.


----------



## lowprofile (Jan 6, 2013)

SteveCal said:


> Haven't caught my first shark.
> 
> How thick do you cut the steaks?
> Just how do you bleed the shark?
> Thanks.


Fillet it or cut 1 - 1.5" thick steaks (across the back). Bleed the same way you do any other fish. Pull/cut the gills and slice the tail.


----------

